# New Pictures of Lexi and Nikki



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Here are some pictures I took of the girls over the weekend.

[attachment=983:attachment]

[attachment=984:attachment]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Kristi, they are just darling!!! I am sooo jealous the way they cuddle together. K & C still haven't done that yet.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

awwww...cute.....














they look so content!!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Awww, how sweet. They are just adorable!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Here are 3 more pictures.

Lexi
[attachment=985:attachment]

Nikki
[attachment=986:attachment]

[attachment=987:attachment]


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Kristi your babies are just beautiful







I love their photos


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

My mom has a perverted mind! LOL I emailed her these pictures and she said she wanted to add all of them except for the one where they are cuddling to her screensaver. She didn't want to add the cuddling one because she said it looked like they were messing around.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

They are darling, especially when cuddling. I don't remember reading about their ages or how you introduced them. Was it hard to get them to be friends?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Ah they look so happy together... 
very cute pictures


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

They are so sweet together. I`ve always admired how Lexi is so fluffy and clean, they look so loved and spoiled.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww!! They are so adorable!! Nikki is growing so fast


----------



## dooly (Nov 12, 2004)

OMG so precious!!! How did you get them to sit still long enough to take such nice pictures!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

They are soooo adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

In a word...Perfect. How great that they both love each other so very much. Nikki really is a bit smaller though - do you worry when they wrestle or does Lexi still watch out for her younder sister.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

They are absolutely adorable...you are really tempting me to get another one. They look completely happy with one another, as if they were made to fit together like that.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Nov 7 2005, 11:20 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Lexi is 22 months old and Nikki is almost 7 months old. The day I got her we were staying at my aunt's house. They watched Lexi for me while I drove the 3 hours to the breeder's house and back (LONG DAY!!!). When I got back I brought Lexi outside and let her sniff Nikki. She then did her hole "I'm the alpha" routine, which was basically a lot of barking and growling at Nikki. After a few minutes Nikki was like enough of this and growled back at Lexi. It was the cutest thing to see this 2.0lb ball of white fluff growling at a dog that was over 4 times her size.







From that moment on they have gotten along great. They love each other and love playing with each other. Nikki will not take any crap from Lexi. If she thinks Lexi is getting too rough she lets Lexi have it. For a small dog she can handle herself pretty well.











> _Originally posted by dooly_@Nov 7 2005, 12:03 PM
> *OMG so precious!!!  How did you get them to sit still long enough to take such nice pictures!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117573*


[/QUOTE]
LOL!!! Get them to sit still?!?! My god, it took me like an hour and a half to take about 15 pictures. They kept moving just as I was about to take the picture. I tried to put a bow in Lexi's hair but she refused to co-operate. She kept trying to pull my hand away from her head. At one point I got so frustrated with them I tried to call my mom so I could @itch about them to her.







But of course she didn't answer. LOL


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Nov 7 2005, 12:12 PM
> *In a word...Perfect.  How great that they both love each other so very much.  Nikki really is a bit smaller though - do you worry when they wrestle or does Lexi still watch out for her younder sister.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117583*


[/QUOTE]
When I first got Nikki I was concerned about it but I quickly learned that Nikki could handle herself pretty well. If Lexi gets too rough Nikki will let her know. I've only had to seperate them a couple of times and even then I probably didn't need to.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

They are just so amazingly precious together...







I WANT ANOTHER ONE







maybe in a few years


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

OH so gorgeous


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Aww!! They are precious!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh those pictures are way to cute


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

You have two perfect furbabies. They are sooooo cute


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

They are sooo cute together!!







Lucky you!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

They are the cutest pair of boogers! LOL


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

They are soooo cute!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Nikki is really growing up! Those photos are wonderful. As much as my girls love each other, they rarely cuddle up. They sleep next to each other, but not as close as your two. Looks like Lexi is a fantastic big sis.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

They look so sweet together


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Wonderful pics I dont think Prissy would enjoy having the share me with another malt


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Nov 7 2005, 10:40 AM
> *They are absolutely adorable...you are really tempting me to get another one.  They look completely happy with one another, as if they were made to fit together like that.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117592*


[/QUOTE]


Thats the best way to put it "they fit" together--perfectly!!







This makes me want another one too......


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

sooo sweet!!!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm sooo jealous







What cute babies u have


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

What a pair!







They are both adorable & Nikki has grown so fast


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Great pictures, how you'd get them to pose so good for the pictures????


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Karen542_@Nov 11 2005, 10:29 AM
> *Great pictures, how you'd get them to pose so good for the pictures????
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118895*


[/QUOTE]
I really didn't I just put them on the couch and spent the next 90minutes trying to get them close enough to each other to take a picture. I think I ended up with 15 pictures total. Those are the only really good ones out of the 15.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Here is one that didn't make the final cut. It's Nikki's "No more pictures, Mommy!" picture.









[attachment=1021:attachment]


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Nov 7 2005, 11:49 AM
> *Here are 3 more pictures.
> 
> Lexi
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Both of your babies have great black points. I love your pics







.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Awwwww...so cute! Pictures like sure get me to thinking about having two.
















~carole and bella~


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

How could anyone not want TWO after seeing your adorable pictures!!!!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Nov 7 2005, 11:45 AM
> *Here are some pictures I took of the girls over the weekend.
> 
> [attachment=983:attachment]
> ...


[/QUOTE]
what cute pictures!!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg, they are sooo cute!!!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Nov 7 2005, 09:45 AM
> *Here are some pictures I took of the girls over the weekend.
> 
> [attachment=983:attachment]
> ...


[/QUOTE]














Aww I love it They look soo cute together


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

they are DARLINGGGGG!!!!! <3


----------



## SandiJM (Nov 18, 2005)

If my puppy ends up half as cute as your two I'll be happy. They are just too sweet for words.


----------

